# Healty food for a fitness diet



## Dutchie (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey everyone.

so, Im trying to get into shape, but it doesn't seem to work out really well for me.
I work out every day, so that should not be the problem. I googled for information on this subject and found out that the problem is most likely my eating habbits.

do you guys have any recipies or tips for me?

thanks in advance

~Dutchie


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Stay away form junk food , only eat meat , seafood and veggies , very little starch , lots of protein .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dutchie said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> so, Im trying to get into shape, but it doesn't seem to work out really well for me.
> I work out every day, so that should not be the problem. I googled for information on this subject and found out that the problem is most likely my eating habbits.
> ...


Cardio Cardio Cardio-Run everyday. When you get old you will miss it so do it now.
Push-Ups-Every day. 
Push-Backs-?What in the heck are Push-Backs Slippy? Glad you asked...Push Back from the table fatboy! In other words, don't eat so much. Eat 5 small meals heavy in protein, veggies. Once a day eat a portion of fruit. Cut back on senseless sugars/carbs.
Drink lots of water. 
Eat dessert 3 times a week....Slippy you are crazy, why would you give that fatboy advice like that? Well glad you asked...eat dessert 3 times a week... but eat only 1 bite!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Paleo Solution by Rob Wolfe. 
Worked well for me. 
As far as exercise, I don't know where you are at so I think it'll be a bad idea to suggest what to do.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Different types of diet work for different people, avoid anything processed, eat triple the amount of veggies than you do now, include lots of legumes, nuts and seeds, avoid cooking with butter/oil, make lots of veg soups.

I'm mostly a herbivore unless someone I know brings a fresh deer or I go fishing, I stick to small portions and add lots of chili peppers to my food, which fastens my metabolism. Spicy food in small portions is really satisfying.

When I need to lose 5lb after every Christmas, I eat Ukrainian borsh for a week, let me know if you want a recipe.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A diet is not something you "go on". It is a lifestyle. It can't be on and off. You have to chose to have a healthy diet. A healthy diet is fruits/vegetables, chicken, lean red meat, chicken and fish. You also need to have a cheat day to enjoy a burger or slice of pizza (life is too short not to). A lot of it is mental and about self control. Eating healthy doesn't mean eating mountains of healthy food either. Learn portion control. If you have a hard time with it drink a full glass of water before each meal. That will fill your stomach and you won't want to eat as much. Or just smoke Meth. Either way good luck! 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> A diet is not something you "go on". It is a lifestyle. It can't be on and off. You have to chose to have a healthy diet. A healthy diet is fruits/vegetables, chicken, lean red meat, chicken and fish. You also need to have a cheat day to enjoy a burger or slice of pizza (life is too short not to). A lot of it is mental and about self control. Eating healthy doesn't mean eating mountains of healthy food either. Learn portion control. If you have a hard time with it drink a full glass of water before each meal. That will fill your stomach and you won't want to eat as much. Or just smoke Meth. Either way good luck!
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


So ...... ya are saying a healthy pizza with anchovies, barbeque chicken, pineapple, mushrooms, olives, and red pepperoni would be okay everyday?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> So ...... ya are saying a healthy pizza with anchovies, barbeque chicken, pineapple, mushrooms, olives, and red pepperoni would be okay everyday?


Sure if you left of the sauce, dough and cheese.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Recipes...hmmm....I will assume you are single. 

Buy some of the following and freeze them individually, then put in plastic bags so you can grab one serving at a time. Thin cut steaks, boneless chicken breasts, fish filets etc...

Also grab some frozen veggies of your choice, and dry goods such as rice, noodles, or potatoes. You can also freeze sliced bread (or french bread but pre-slice into sections) and use a piece as desired. If you have food in the house for a quick meal it will keep you eating at home instead of gorging on high fat/high cal processed foods.

Pan fry a steak, use generous puddle of oil and get the pan hot (it won't absorb the oil, and the oil transfers the heat to sear the steak perfectly on the outside while keeping the inside rare or med rare). For speed pan fry boneless chicken breasts, or sautee fish. You can also buy steamers that will let you steam a whole meal, meaning the meat, veggies, etc... in different sections.

Ideally you don't want to eat protein and carbs at the same meal when it is easy to avoid it, so for dinner you might have a salad, steak/fish/chicken and vegetables. For breakfast you might want oatmeal or other carbs. 

If you are a middle of the night snacker then have your meat/veggies earlier in the day and maybe have some oatmeal or another complex carbohydrate late in the evening, it keeps your blood sugar stable all night and prevents 2 am raids on the fridge.

Buy some healthy snacks for the car or your desk at work to keep you from buying bad foods during a moment of weakness.

Also stay hydrated, sometimes people will eat when they are actually thirsty.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> The Paleo Solution by Rob Wolfe.
> Worked well for me.
> As far as exercise, I don't know where you are at so I think it'll be a bad idea to suggest what to do.


Kool. Is that hard to do food storage- wise what with rotating and all?

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Kool. Is that hard to do food storage- wise what with rotating and all?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


We eat mostly fresh veggies but canned veggies are good. Nuts will go rancid due to their oils, of course. Meat can be canned or jerked. 
We do have stored grains for SHTF. We figure carbs will be required when we are fighting for survival.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm doing a nutri-bullet shake in the morning, a large dark green salad in the afternoon and a typical American dinner.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> We eat mostly fresh veggies but canned veggies are good. Nuts will go rancid due to their oils, of course. Meat can be canned or jerked.
> We do have stored grains for SHTF. We figure carbs will be required when we are fighting for survival.


Do you eat cheese? If so I've got a killer recipe to share. Won't make you fat.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Do you eat cheese? If so I've got a killer recipe to share. Won't make you fat.


Bring it, baby; bring it!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> We eat mostly fresh veggies but canned veggies are good. Nuts will go rancid due to their oils, of course. Meat can be canned or jerked.
> We do have stored grains for SHTF. We figure carbs will be required when we are fighting for survival.


Yes, hoisting a Severed Head onto a Gen-U-Wine Slippy Made Pike is harder than one thinks...which is why we've developed the Gen-U-Wine Slippy Made Pike HEAD HOISTER!

We plan on introducing it just in time for Black Friday, as well as Ramadam and Cinco De Mayo! HA


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Yes, hoisting a Severed Head onto a Gen-U-Wine Slippy Made Pike is harder than one thinks...which is why we've developed the Gen-U-Wine Slippy Made Pike HEAD HOISTER!
> 
> We plan on introducing it just in time for Black Friday, as well as Ramadam and Cinco De Mayo! HA


Is that a hoist-o-matic? Will they sell on TV?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Bring it, baby; bring it!


Okay, here it is! It holds it's own against my regular homemade pizza, which is darn good. Maybe even better.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Speaking of diet, if I would have known I was going to live this long, I may have taken better care of myself.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

jamess101 said:


> You can just do exercise 3x a week and lessen you carbs intake and fatty food. Or you can try a food supplement that can assist you. It is my style. You can try slenderiiz weight loss st ariixproducts. com


Nice try, spammer @Denton


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Diets are bullshit. Eat what you want. Drink some beers if you want. You just gotta pay for it tomorrow. Put some miles on your shoes and throw some iron up. It's really just that simple. I'm 47 years old. I have a 30" waist and 42" chest. I work out almost every day. Be happy in life. Eat, drink, and be merry. Just pay the bill in the gym.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jamess101 said:


> You can just do exercise 3x a week and lessen you carbs intake and fatty food. Or you can try a food supplement that can assist you. It is my style. You can try slenderiiz weight loss st ariixproducts. com


Sigh.

First off, enjoy your chemicals.

Second, fat isn't your enemy; carbs through wheat, junk food, etc., are the enemy of good health.

Have you noticed that this small community doesn't like snake oil salesmen?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

jamess101 said:


> You can just do exercise 3x a week and lessen you carbs intake and fatty food. Or you can try a food supplement that can assist you. It is my style. You can try slenderiiz weight loss st ariixproducts. com


or you can have lots of sex , that helps to . lmao @jamess101


----------



## jagular (Feb 6, 2016)

Getting "in shape" isn't a goal and is too vague to really provide any help. What's your current weight, goal weight, height and age? A healthy lifestyle is 70% dietary and 30% (or so) training. First thing we tell our clients is that they have to be willing to make permanent lifestyle changes. Without that any gains are only temporary.


----------

